# Canon MX860 wireless printer issue



## 1113EL (May 7, 2011)

I have a Canon MX 860 wireless printer. Got Uverse today with a new router. The computer picks up the router, but the printer (which is right next to the computer) will not pick up the signal. Any suggestions?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

You may manually add your SSID (wireless network) then enter the correct Security key to the printer's config page if your network is secured.

It is also recommended to manually assign the IP/Gateway/DNS Addresses.


----------

